# Blank screen startup for Dell D630 Laptop



## H-Bomb. (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi,

I have a Dell D630 laptop and I noticed a few days ago while using for typical use (word documents, surfing the net) the laptop occasionally went to a blue screen and froze. At first I thought it was just some random error. So I restarted the laptop and it was working fine for about a few hours before it froze again and this time it restarted on its own. The laptop freezing occurred several more times (in shorter spans) to the point where I now have trouble starting up the laptop now. Last night I noticed it go to a blank screen just when I turn the laptop on with a bit of vertical lines on the blank screen. The laptop did appear to load briefly before it stops but I'm not sure since I only see the blank screen with very dimmed lines. At this point I can only turn it on and off sometimes in hopes of it actually starting up and sometimes if I'm lucky it does. However I've tried several times today and it no longer starts up leaving me at that very same blank screen with dimmed lines.

Note: Those times it was able to start up after a few attempts of turning it on and off, IT DID NOT have any dimmed lines or any signs of a video card malfunction when its starting up. The lines only appear when its on the blank screen. 

I also have not installed anything recently nor has this ever happenned before the last few days. It just started a few days ago and now my laptop no longer starts up (just stays at the blank screen with dimmed vertical lines). I hope you can figure out what can be possibly be wrong with my laptop and if there is any possibility of even getting it started up so I can recover some files on my laptop or will I lose everything when getting this fixed?

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi,

When you say dim and cannot see anything, you mean even if you view it at an angle or use a flashlight you cannot see the Windows Desktop (assuming it has booted up into Windows) or you cannot see the logo or POST (assuming during startup)? I ask because if you can still see however faint something running beyond the dark screen (ex. POST, Windows desktop, etc.) then it could be cause by your backlight or LCD.

Another thing... have you tried connecting it to an external monitor? I suggest you do that and see if what you see on the LCD before is also showing on the monitor.


----------



## H-Bomb. (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi,

Yea you can't see anything. It's just a black screen with a few dim lines. It's not like you see the bios or windows loading in the background. Nothing on the screen moves. It's as if your staring at a black wallpaper with dim lines but you can hear the laptop doing some sort of activity by it sounds but it stops after 10-20 sec. I've also tried plugging an external monitor on it and that doesn't even show the dim lines or a blank screen. The external monitor remains on standby and doesnt switch on when the laptop starts.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Nothing on external monitor too? Geez... this is the hard part as it could mean a bad video card or motherboard. Just to be sure, try it with another monitor... may be a VGA monitor.

Also try this... 

1. Remove batter and unplug AC adapter
2. Press and hold on Power ON button for 30secs.
3. Put back battery and plug AC
4. Power On as normal.


----------



## jattministry (Oct 1, 2009)

same problem with my lap top


----------

